# Finance



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Has anyone bought or had an interest in Bitcoin. Was tempted some time ago, but never bothered, silly me.:frown2::frown2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Cabby. Is it covered by the FSCS.?

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

cabby said:


> Has anyone bought or had an interest in Bitcoin. Was tempted some time ago, but never bothered, silly me.:frown2::frown2:


Silly all of us:frown2:

No Ray, it's covered by the internet which probably has a few more scruples!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I bet a few peeps wish they'd bought at the time of the OP, what stonking increases.










But at what cost to the planet.

https://newatlas.com/bitcoin-crypto...ail&utm_term=0_65b67362bd-0240239619-92463125

But these guys were streets ahaed

http://metro.co.uk/2017/12/06/winkl...n-billionaires-suing-mark-zuckerberg-7136288/

I have no plans to invest, looks for all the world like a very complex pyramid scheme to me, but it is fascinating to watch even though I dont really understand it.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

It will doubtless turn out the same way as many “dot com” enterprises, a few will make a fortune and the many (but NOT me) will suffer losses. 

Like Kev I am an interested (non-investing) by stander who is, sadly, just waiting for the bubble to burst and all of the losers wailing about it “Not being fair’ 

In all such cases I revert to that good old saying “ If it looks too good to be true, it probably is” along with “A fool and his money are soon parted” 

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If it walks like a duck and talks like a duck, it's probably a rip off


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Right, I reckon I'd like to chuck say £200 quid at it.

1, which cryptocurrency do I go for.

2, how the hell do I do it safely, looked at some of the info and frankly it goes over my head, but it seems you have to be really cautious or someone nicks it.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I wouldn't touch them as I prefer tangible stuff.

South Sea Bubble comes to mind, in my opinion. 


.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree John, my thinking is very simple (as ever) invest £200, it will in all probability double quite quickly if current trends continue for half an hour, withdraw my £200, then I am playing with the profit, if it continues, then keep pulling sbut ome out, if it dips, stand pat.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Bitcoin have slipped quite a lot lately. There are plenty other similar schemes going now if you want to risk it.

A much safer option would be the Magic Beans I have for sale Cabby. I can do you Mates rates. :wink2:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Bitcoin is on the wane, wrong time to decide to invest IMHO


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Coincidentally, my son has just come in and announced that the £100 worth of Bitcoin ( whatever that is) he bought about 3 years ago is now worth £1000 - he has decided to cash in £100 worth and leave the rest to see what happens .

He also tells me that Chris , another geek friend of his bought £20 worth at the very start which , if he hadn't cashed them in earlier, would now be worth about £750,000. Mind boggles.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gains can only be made on others losses.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's up and down like a whores draws, it,ll go back up again I expect.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

like all booms, those who got in early when prices were low are the big winners - go in now and I reckon you could get fingers burned.

there are alternative cryptocurrencies that look better bets that Bitcoin but it's still a risk. I'm tracking one possible one with a view to sticking a toe in - not much but worth a punt


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> like all booms, those who got in early when prices were low are the big winners - go in now and I reckon you could get fingers burned.
> 
> there are alternative cryptocurrencies that look better bets that Bitcoin but it's still a risk. I'm tracking one possible one with a view to sticking a toe in - not much but worth a punt


Well I think I may hang on to your coat tails if you do, as you are pretty IT savvy, and I isn't hence my trepidation, but if you can advise in a simple way perhaps via PM, I'm happy to give it a small go, Gov pension does not go far.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Well I think I may hang on to your coat tails if you do, as you are pretty IT savvy, and I isn't hence my trepidation, but if you can advise in a simple way perhaps via PM, I'm happy to give it a small go, Gov pension does not go far.


ah - but if I told you, I'd have to kill you.....:wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's why I said tell me quietly via PM > >


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

https://www.investopedia.com/features/crashes/crashes2.asp

Just waiting :wink2:

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wait no more, **** off > >


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Now you might assume I used the F word there, but I dinae


----------

